# warning to horse owners - farrier



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

*warning to all about a farrier in our area.*

*two major incidents have happened. *


*exposing him self. *


*VERY bad hoof care resulting in a horse possibly being perminatly lame fracture in the leg and moving pedal bone due to not doing his job corectly.*

*we and several other people no long use him. he comes from wales and has a white van and staff dog.*

*(pm for more details if interested)*

**Mod edit. Name removed as we do not allow 'naming and shaming' on this site.**


----------



## GemzD26 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thats terrible :devil:

Is he on the farriers register list?

U can report him for misconduct.

If hes not doing his job properly he should be reported.

I hope that the owner, Gets conformation from the vet if possible that the farrier caused the fracture.

I would then look too sue him or claim compensation for the loss of the Horse.

Ive had two farriers , my first once was shit the clench's in the shoes were always comming loose or comming out after 4 weeks, Was also a ignorent asshole and would bump u off for days/weeks then would turn up.

He did this on/off to me for 6 months,I had enough he was up at the livery shoeing another horse and had the cheek to say to me are u wanting Hugo shoed, I was like no cause i dont want u anywhare near my horse, u dont return my calls, dont turn up on time, dont turn up at all, Forget it ure sacked!

I have a new one hes very good fab at shoeing.

Been a farrier for over 20 years and always gives me advice if i need it,

Only problem is Hugo does not like him, and he does nothing to give him concern either :whistling2:


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

i am not sure if he is or not but he also does all the monty roberts training etc as used to work with him.

yes eddie was always late.

we have had three farriers since. all our horses are bare foot my 2 mini's and my 15hh mare and iv just not been happy as they NEVER take thier feet back enough they have too much toe on they also never re balenced tia's back feet ( she wears the out side wall rather then the inside) so they where still ' wonky'

so iv been doing them my self and since iv been doing them tia hasnt gone lame once either!

but trying to find a decent farrier just to trim and check all is okay every 4 months


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Have you reported him to either Defra or the farriers council. We had a problem with a local farrier and reported him and he basically lost his qualifications and was banned from practicing


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

giant snail said:


> i am not sure if he is or not but he also does all the monty roberts training etc as used to work with him.
> 
> yes eddie was always late.
> 
> ...


You know you can get in serious trouble for doing your own horses feet if someone reports you?


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

selina20 said:


> You know you can get in serious trouble for doing your own horses feet if someone reports you?


no, its only illegal to trim a horses hoof for the intent to have shoes on and to put shoes on. mine are bare foot.
for some reason everyone thinks it is illegal. but its not or i wouldnt be doing it :lolsign:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

selina20 said:


> You know you can get in serious trouble for doing your own horses feet if someone reports you?


As below......



giant snail said:


> no, its only illegal to trim a horses hoof for the intent to have shoes on and to put shoes on. mine are bare foot.
> for some reason everyone thinks it is illegal. but its not or i wouldnt be doing it :lolsign:


I used to trim my shets as well years ago..I'd do it now if I could be bothered but as the mare is usually shod so I need the farrier for her anyway!

I must saythough that my farrier is my fried ad I have my horses on his yard but it's still sometimes difficult to find a day when we are both available .


----------



## Brefi (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi
Am looking for a birthday present for my wife, do you have any baby rabbits for sale?
Regards
Toby


----------



## Moscowlynny (Jul 1, 2012)

Legally anyone can trim, I often do mine between farrier visits when they've chipped a bit or had an unusually quick growth


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

yes i have rabbits avalible please message me for more info.

yeah iv done mine for over a year now without any help from a farrier/ foot trimer even have my mother trimming now :no1: its common sence where & how to trim surely all the lines are already inplace unless they have deformed feet!


----------



## Brefi (Aug 29, 2012)

*Farrier*

Am amazed by Greta Snails' post.
Have used the farrier she denigrates for many years and found him dependable, knowledgeable and patient with all my horses. All the horses have benefited form his extensive knowledge as have I.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

we thought everyone spreading ' rumers' bout him was just lieing. no one reports him because everyone is too scard of him, aparently threatens people had quite a few people message me about thier incidents with the same farrier too. we stoped using him ages ago now but after our friends experiences of him & from what other people have said are more then likley to be true.

of course its up to anyone who they wish to use.:lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Brefi said:


> Hi
> 
> Ahhhh - rumours, rumours, tittle tattle
> Report him if you are upset - both the Police and the Worshipful Company of Farriers will both be supportive - otherwise shut up
> Brefi


Hmmmm odd how your only posts are on this thread huh?


----------

